# semi-clean cage and the boys



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Last night I bought my little boys a jingly ball and a mouse shaped cat toy. Gave them to them after cage cleaning last night (yay lime green!) woke up this morning and the boys have decided the best place to keep their new toys is in their litter box :roll: I even took the little mouse out and but it on the other side of the cage, within a minute or two is was back in the litter box being sat on, Jenner might possibly think hes a chicken

So I figured since my cage was clean I'd post some pics, unfortunately the large tubes smell horrible and are not in my cage right now, so you cant see the boys favorite toys 

heres the whole cage 









the top, where Justin and Johnathan live









the bottom, where Jenner and Brisby live









and now some pics of the boys 8) 

keepin daddy warm (these are the big boys)









Mealworm Fishin'









Hammock time (Justin)









Johnathan watching me from the tube


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey I have that water bottle (The one with the duck)!

Do your rats actually do anything with the ropes? I used to have rope in my cage, but the rats didn't touch it so I eventually took it out.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

sometimes they use the one in the top cage to get into the hammock, Ive never seen them use the one in the bottom but Im not sure that means it doesn't get used, I know a lot goes on when I'm sleeping just based on their redecorating


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i want your cage


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, they're such cuties! <3


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

what's in the bowl? Just curious - Im always looking for something different to give my crew some variety!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

the white bowl? its the contents of a container of meal worms, the boys love digging through the sawdust to get to the worms, the longer they're out of the fridge the more they move.... the crunchy sounds they make while eating the bugs are kinda nasty, but they look so cute sittin' back munchin away hehehe

the purple bowls are their food bowls (amazing dishes, $2 a petsmart, they have never been tipped over, though Justin did push his empty bowl out of the cage onto my head when I was feeding the little boys) and I believe are filled with suebees


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice FN! I seriously can't get enough of FN pictures  I love the bright green liners - really makes the cage pop.

Curious - do the ratties ever inhale the sawdust when digging around for mealies? That's something I'd worry about, considering the fact that it's so fine.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

They usually snag the ones that wiggle to the top, Ive never seen them sneeze while doing it and they've never been porophiny so I don't think its a problem. Its not something they're around all the time, we only do it about once a month


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

YAY! Now the pictures work!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

I like your cage its really spacey. Good job decorating it


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Where did you choose the names from? Are they from a book?


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaw so beautiful


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

The names are from "The Rats of Nimh" we were having trouble naming the big boys and then my boyfriend made me watch that movie and we picked Justin and Johnathan, when we got the little boys we picked Jenner and Brisby (main character _Mrs_ Brisby is actually a mouse, don't tell Brisby that!)


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes I thought that was where you got the names from. Nice!


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

*Glindella* What is your cage floor and shelves lined with???? I would love to know as I am wondering what I can line my new cage with


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Its felt, it comes in 72 in wide which is perfect. Its cheaper than the fleece but doesn't come in fun patterns :-(


----------

